# Governor Strickland Signs Legislation to Enhance Boating Safety in Ohio



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Governor Ted Strickland today signed legislation to enhance boating safety on Ohio waterways, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Watercraft. 6/13/08

More...


----------

